# Best place to buy Minn Kota Riptide trolling motors?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Avoid buying online, I've returned a TM before and getting it shipped back was a PITA! Just because of it's size. Honestly if I was to buy another I would probably drive over to Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## jackson98 (Feb 15, 2013)

i would buy it local and just pay the extra $100. You can get it faster and if for some reason you have to return it, it would be a lot easier. Minn Kota has all their products marked at MSRP so the dealers have to sell it at that price or they get into trouble/get ban for selling them. I work at a local tackle shop here in SC and i see people who have problems with products they bought online and they are defective or not what they want. Also cheek with Minn Kota because if you buy it online you still get the warranty because i know a few products that if you buy it online it voids the warranty…


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Check out Boater Exchange in Rockledge, that is where I got mine from. Not sure which model you are looking for but they had it for the same price as most online places.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Ebay!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I went ahead and bought from Cabelas and had it shipped. There is a store about 40 minutes from me in Buda, TX, so if I run into issues I can return/exchange within 60 days.

These things are pricey though - paying $1,200 for a trolling motor is a high class problem to have. Excited though, the restore on my Kenner starts today.


----------

